# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Arti i "Phishing" - Kush eshte viktima e rradhes?

## Force-Intruder

Eshte e pabesueshme qe edhe sot e kesaj dite, kohe ne te cilet njerezit jane bere me te ndergjegjshem per sigurine e te dhenave personale ne internet, fenomeni i phishing eshte kaq i perhapur dhe funksionon me sukses. Ne forume te ndryshme gjen username dhe passwords per HI5, MySpace, Windows Live, Yahoo, Steam, Rapidshare etj., pa llogaritur kartat e kreditit te vjedhura ne menyra nga me banalet.
Phishing jo vetem qe nuk po zhduket, por po lulezon... duket sikur perdoruesit sa vijne e behen me naive per te mos thene idiote ne raportet me menyren se si e menaxhojne informacionin personal. Te jete ky faji i shoqerive te ndryshme qe pretendojne se kane rritur sigurine e sherbimeve qe ofrojne apo i vete perdoruesve? Kete nuk di ta them... por ka shume mundesi qe te jete njeri nga ju viktima e ardhshme e nje phishing te suksesshem.

Keshtu qe ta kuptoni sa e thjeshte eshte te ndertosh faqe te tilla dhe te biesh per nje cast viktime e tyre, ndiqni me poshte demostrimet perkatese.

NUK ESHTE QELLIMI I KETIJ TEKSTI TE INSTRUKTOJE TE TJERET SI TE NDERTOJNE FAQE PHISHING, POR TE DEMOSTROJE SA E E THJESHTE ESHTE TE NDERTOHET NJE E TILLE DHE RENIA VIKTIME. DUKE E DITUR SI FUNKSIONOJNE GJERAT ESHTE GJITMONE ME E THJESHTE TE MBROHESH. NE FUND TE FUNDIT, SECILI KA TE DREJTEN E AKSESIT TE INFORMACIONIT. MENYRA SE SI PERDORET KY I FUNDIT ESHTE AJO QE BEN DIFERENCEN. JUVE JU DUHET TE DINI QE "PHISHING" ESHTE MASHTRIM, DHE SI PASOJE I DENUESHEM ME LIGJ.

(Njohuri minimale ne HTML do te ishin avantazh per pjesen qe vijon)

Termi phishing eshte analogji per fishing. Eshte shkruajtuar ne ate menyre me shume mundesi duke marre shkas nga "phreaking" ngaqe eshte shpjeguar si teknike dhe perdorur fillimisht ne fund te viteve '80 - fillim i '90 ne revistat elektronike Phrack, 2600 etj. AOL dhe disa banka mendohet te kene qene vikstimat e para te phishing.
Per me shume histori mbi kete mund te lexoni ne :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing

Phishing eshte favorizuar ne vite nga "bugs" ne shfletues interneti si IExplorer qe kane lejuar kodimin dhe fshehjen e url-ve te vertete, injoranca apo neglizhenca e perdoruesve, ka qene dhe mbetet nje menyre efektive per ti mashtruar perdoruesit ne futjen e te dhenave personale, perfshire ketu, emra perdoruesish, fjalekalime, te dhena personale, karta kredie etj.

Me poshte po demostroj sa e lehte eshte te krijohet nje faqe e tille. Do te marrim 2 shembuj klasike phishing duke perdorur si ekzemplar eksperimenti faqen e hyrjes se Yahoo e cila nuk ka besoj nevoje per prezantim.
Perpara se te fillojme ne linkun qe vijon mund te gjeni nje grup me klone faqesh te famshme te cilat perdoren masivisht per phishing... Kujdes! Keta skedare kane si qellim vetem te demostrojne se sa "e vertete" mund te duket nje faqe e tille. Shumica e faqeve kerkojne qe te jeni te lidhur me internetin ne momentin qe i shikoni sepse perdorin imazhe apo elemente te tjere grafike te ruajtur ne serverat reale, online. 

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/61769025/Phishing_Pages_F-I.rar.html
```

Mos i perdorni keto faqe per qellime te tjera pervec atyre studimore te fenomenit ne fjale. Phishing eshte i jashteligjshem.
Le te shikojme me poshte 2 skenare te mundshem te yahoo phishing :



*1.Geocities Phishing - Shiko me shume foto nga une* 

Ky shembull ka te beje me nje metode e cila ben leve mbi deshiren e viktimes per te ditur me shume, apo per te pare me shume mbi dicka qe i intereson. Sic shume nga ju mund ta dine ne Yahoo Geocities perdoruesit mund te ndertojne faqe personale falas. Nje skenar i mundshem eshte ai qe i shtyn vizitoret ne nje faqe personale te klikojne per te hapur me shume foto nga nje vajze fjala vjen. Linku i shtyn ne faqen qe ka saktesisht kodin html qe vijon :
_
(Shikoni Dokumentin e Bashkelidhur txt)_

Pasi vizitoret klikojne mbi kete link i hapet faqja e yahoo pictures LOGIN. Ne momentin qe vizitori per nje cast i tunduar nga deshira per te pare me shume foto, ben login me username dhe fjalekalimin e tij, keto te dhena i dergohen keqberesit automatikisht me email ne adresen e vendosur ne kete pjese te kodit : <INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="Mail_To" VALUE="force.intruder@gmail.com">.
Me email (ky email mund te kategorizohet si spam nga disa sherbime email) pervec username dhe password me email do te dergohen edhe te dhena te tjera si IP, lloji i browsertit etj.
Sic mund ta shikonit momenti i renies viktime ishte shume i shpejte dhe pamja e faqes eshte per t'u admiruar. Asgje nuk e dallon nga e verteta.



*2. Phishing nepermjet promocionit me email etj.*
Sot ekzistojne shume sherbime hosting falas te cilat ofrojne edhe suport php, sql etj. 

Per nje sulm te suksesshem mjafton nje host qe suporton php edhe kloni i faqes qe do te simulohet. Hoste falas te cilat perdoren shpesh per kete qellim jane :

www.phpnet.us
www.byethost.com
www.t35.com
www.awardspace.com
www.ifastnet.com
www.freehostia.com
www.funpic.be
www.funpic.com
www.funpic.org
www.freehostingnow.com
www.freeweb7.com
www.ripway.com
www.4444mb.com
www.110mb.com
www.my10gb.com/
www.007ihost.com/

Ne linkun me faqe phishing qe dhashe do te shikoni se per yahoo ekzistojne 3 skedare, nje yahoo.html qe eshte skedari qe vikimat do te vizitojne, nje login.php i cili hap dhe shkruan te dhenat ne skedarin e trete: log.txt qe eshte edhe skedari i logeve ku ruhen te dhenat e vikatimave. Pasi te tre skedaret ngarkohen ne serverin perkates (nje nga lista e mesiperme), skedarit php dhe txt eshte e nevojshme ti nderrohen chmod ne 777 (chmod 777 = Lejo kedo te lexoje, te shkruaje dhe te ekzekutoje skedarin). Nje rezultat eksperimental mund ta shikoni ne kete link http://forumishqiptar.t35.com/yahoo.html 
Nderkohe logu mund te kontrollohet thjesht duke vizituar http://forumishqiptar.t35.com/log.txt.
Kjo metode perdoret shpesh nepermjet emaileve, duke i derguar viktimave url te maskuara si kjo me lart. Nqs do ti kisha shtuar dicka si :
hxxp://forumishqiptar.t35.com/forumdisplay.php/Informatike dhe Internet dhe do te kisha bere nje faqe login fallco te njejte me ate te forumit shqiptar, ka shume mundesi qe mjaft anetare te forumit te binin viktime.

Morali final : Sa here qe beheni gati te fusni username apo password, karte kredie apo te dhena te tjera te rendesishme personale, ndaluni nje cast dhe sigurohuni qe informacioni po shkon ne vendin e duhur. Per te mesuar me shume mbi volumin e phishing mund te vizitoni : http://www.antiphishing.org/

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te nderuar testues te kodit HTML per geocities...
Ju ftoj te kujtoheni te nderroni adresen email ne kod sic eshte treguar me lart ne menyre qe tentativat per login te mos vijne ne adresen time sic ka vepruar dikush prej jush nga Kosova me te dhenat qe vijojne :

これはメールデコードフォーム（mailto.cgi）からの送信メッセージです。

       送信元ホスト名:  / 213.163.116.54
       送信元ブラウザ: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 2.0.50215)
       送信元ＵＲＬ　:

login =
passwd =
.save = Sign In

----------


## xfiles

mua me erdhi para ca kohesh nje mail qe me kerkonte te beja login tek banka ime.
sa kot, perveç faktit qe dukej qarte adresa qe ishte jo e sakte,  bankat nuk kerkojne kurre dergimin e informacionit me email apo te kerkojne te besh login.

Po ne fakt ka shume, shumica derrmuese qe klikon e fut te dhenat ku ti kerkohet.
Do ishte mire qe te gjithe ata qe perdorin internetin te merrnin disa leksione elementare per te mos rene viktime.

----------


## brandon

Rrofsh Intruder dhe ti X-files pasi eshte nje teme me te vertete e qelluar dhe na perket te gjitheve.
Nuk e di ne se keni degjuar per tekniken nigjeriane apo ate qe sikur keni fituar  lotto-n.
E ashtuquajtura "teknike " nigjeriane qendron ne marrjen e nje e-mail-i( mundesisht ne anglisht) nga ana e dikujt qe prezantohet si funksionar apo noter afrikan.
Ai ka vendosur t ju kontaktoje juve, po po pikerisht juve, per t ju kerkuar dhenien me "qera" te emrit tuaj per te vjelur nje shume te majme parash , duke ju ofruar ne kembim nje perqindje te kenaqshme te saj.
Nuk duhet te jesh gjeni per te kuptuar se c fshihet pas saj.
Keta persona jane te afte te sajojne me fantazine e tyre lloj ,lloj variantesh dhe duan te te dhurojne me cdo kusht para ; gra diktatoresh qe kerkojne nje administrator,;astronaute te bllokuar ne orbite per ngrirje fondesh, gjera nga me te paimagjinueshmet.
E bukura eshte se funksionon. Lakmia eshte nje instrument shume efikas.
Po tu pergjigjesh ketyre apeleve me pare do t ju kerkojne para per " formalitete burokratike " apo 
" per te vajosur nje funksionar te korruptuar".
 N q s keni vendosur per tu derguar para , me pas do dale "nje problem i vogel ", qe kerkon nje shume tjeter, e keshtu me radhe.
Mund t ju dergojne dhe dokumenta "prove" qe praktika burokratike ehte ne proces.
Dokumentat jane fallso  dhe miljona dollareve te premtuar s do tu shihni as hijen.

Nje tjeter "teknike "  eshte ajo qe keni "fituar " llotarine.
Merret nje e-mail nga nje shoqeri fantomatike e huaj qe merret me lloto , dhe ju njofton qe keni qene me fat dhe keni fituar nje cmim ne para.
Mekanizmi eshte njesoj si "teknika " nigjeriane ,por per te vene duart mbi te duhet te derdhni nje 
"kontribut te vogel per shpenzimet".
Po rate brenda , do tju shtyjne gjithmone t ju dergoni para organizatoreve te "llotos".
LLotoja s do te arrije kurre.

----------


## brandon

Mos thoni qe " une jam shume iteligjent " per te rene brenda.
T ja hedhesh tjetrit nepermjet psikologjise ( social engineering ) nuk eshte ceshtje dipllome,masteri, apo kapaciteti inetektual. Kane rene brenda dhe njerez qe nuk jane injorante si profesora , inxhinjera, doktora. Keto lloj hileshe bejne leva mbi mekanizma intiktive dhe nuk fshihen me nje fare titull studimi.
Por njesoj si hilete e prestigjatoreve ,keto metoda humbasin cdo mister sapo zbulohen.
P sh " teknika e autoritetit" te shtyn te besosh instiktivisht ne autencititetin e nje e-mail-i.
N q s nuk caktivizoni grafiken , nje e-mail mund te permbaje siglen e nje marke te besuar, bashke me  te dhe komunikim burokratik dhe zyrtar ,qe ja rrit me shume autoritetin.
Po thuaj te gjithe jemi ca si te kushtezuar te pranojme autoritetin e tjetrit dhe tu bindemi komandave n q s ato behen me nje fare autoriteti.
Agresoret bejne leve mbi "parimin e autoritetit" ; hiqen sikur jane nje burim zyrtar apo qeveritar dhe dergojne nje mesazh ku te thone: Instaloje menjehere software-n e bashkangjitur ne e-mail, ose lexo dokumentin e ngjitur, vizito nje sit kurth apo dergo password  per "nje kontroll".
Bashkangjitja apo siti jane te infektuar apo te vjedh kodin e hyrjes.

Teknike tjeter eshte ndjenja e "Fajit"
Te gjithe ndihemi ne faj per dicka ,dhe ka te ngjare qe jemi.
Mos thoni qe nuk keni vizituar kurre nje sit porno, apo nuk keni perdorur software pirat, ose nuk keni shkarkuar kurre nje film apo kenge nga interneti.
Agresori te ben te besosh qe eshte ne dijeni te "Fajit"  dhe ofron nje menyre per ta fshehur ate.
Ne kete menyre krijon nje "bashkefajesi", hiqet si shpetimtar dhe ne biem ne kurth dhe i bindemi komandave te tij duke egzekutuar bashkangjitjen.
Ne e dime qe nuk duhen ekzekutuar nga burime te panjohura por ndjenja e fajit na e ben ta harrojme.

Nje teknike tjeter eshte ajo e "Panikut". 
Kur jemi te trembur arsyeja jone mjegullohet dhe mund te na genjejne me kollaj.
P sh ; vjen nje e-mail qe te thote se eshte nje qarkullim nje virus i rrezishem qe antiviruset normale se zbulojne dot,  por qe paralizohet nga programi i bashkangjitur ; por duhet ta besh shpejt- ne kushte normale s do binim brenda , por meqe jemi te trembur shkojme ne kurth.

Injoranca- Le ta pranojme eshte praktikisht e pamundur te dish gjithcka se si funksionon interneti me aparatet dhe aplikacionet qe e shoqerojne.
Agresori dergon nje e-mail qe duket serioz dhe i besueshem pasi perdor nje thes me fjale te medhaja teknike qe ne nuk i kuptojme por qe (ne injorancen tone ) na duken per tu duar trokitur.

Deshira- Disa instikte primare jane dhurate qiellore per njerin qe do te ta hedhe.
P sh ideja qe te mund te shkarkosh pamje dhe filma porno " u heq " trurin pothuaj te gjithe meshkujve. Ne kushte normale nuk do te ekzekutohej bashkangjitja qe te premton linja provokuese.
Seksi eshte susta klasike e mashtrimeve on line.Vitet kalojne ,por funksionon gjithmone.

Lakmia- Eshte e veshtire ti rezistosh dikujt qe duket sikur te ofron nje " sistem i pafalimentueshem", " biznes i jashtezakonshem" per tu bere i pasur, apo shkarkuar software pirat.Por per fat te keq harrojme qe askush nuk te fal gje ne shkembim te asgjeje.

Sensi i mire-  Pornografia eshte mjeti ideal per te bere viktima meshkuj,  por me xhentil seksin nuk 
funksionon. Duhen me shume perpjekje te sofistikuara, me shume soft.
Atehere per te joshur me shume viktimat duhen gjetur celesa qe bejne leva mbi dashurine dhe ndjenjat e mira ( mundesisht me delikatese )
P sh nje agresor dergon nje e-mail ku thote:" dikush po te mendon, do ta dish se kush ? , kliko te 
bashkangjitja".
Nje nga viruset me shkaterrues quhej " I love you " nga titulli i mesazhit qe shoqeronte kete deklarate anonime dashurie , detyroi miljona perdorues te terhequr nga deklarata e dashurise , te  
infektoheshin sistematikisht.
Po ashtu ka apele te tilla qe te bejne thirrje per te shpetuar femijet e semure, qen te abandonuar,apo dhurata per shoqerira te panjohua;  te gjitha jane kurhte per tu komunikuar te dhenat e kartes se kreditit apo per te vizituar nje sit qe t ju infektoje dhe te marri te dhenat.
Organet shteterore dhe ato legjitime veshtire se bejne apele me e-mail.

----------


## eni_

nuk e di nese phishing == `fake login page` apo nje faqe e rreme. gjithesesi di qe un e kam ndertuar nje here, nje te tille, te cilen e vura ne nje server, dhe me pas, shkrova dy rreshta php, te cilet ruanin Password dhe Username ne nje file te serverit. dhe me pas te bente redirect te faqja e vertete e hi5 [normal qe perdoruesit do merrnin vesh qe dicka spo shkonte mir, por jo gjithnje]. me pas hi5 kishte nje security hole qe lejonte futjen e JS te ajo field-i HOMETOWN. dhe un e bera nje script qe te conte redirect te ajo faqja ime ne php, dhe cdokush qe hapte kete profilin, behej redirect atje, dhe mendonde : "dreq ! prap u be logout  :ngerdheshje:  " !! dhe keshtu puna, funksionoi deri sa hi5 kuptoi qe kishin ate vrimen.. dhe e rregulluan. Ate vrimen se zbulova vet, por e gjeta online, dhe se di nese ka me sec hole ! Shpresoj tiu kete pelqeyer historia, sepse pervec se histori s'te meson asgje tjeter. Nese gjen nje server me mail() mund ta dergosh usernamedhe password te e-m jot.. po ai serveri im se lejonte.. kshu ! 

shendet e para ! 

ps: po e gjeta ate faqen qe bera do ua jap !

----------


## brandon

Shume kurthe e-mail-i zgjidhen duke blinduar Windows-in ( te mos perdoressh IE, apo Outlook-expres, te mbash te disaktivizuar ActiveX, nje firewall indryshem nga ai i Windows, nje antivirus, te mos perdoresh HTML...etj ), por disa qellojne direkt tek kompjuteri qe kemi ne shtepi; truri. Ne kete rast s ka antivirus apo firewall qe te shpeton ; duhet vaksinuar materia ngyjyre gri.
Eshte e thjshte te fallsifikohet derguesi i nje e-mail-i dhe te krijohet ne te nje  link mashtrues qe duket sikur te dergon ne nje sit te rregullt , ne te vertete te con ne vend tjeter: - nga pamja vizive njesoj me ate autentikun , ne te vertete drejtohet nga mashtruesa profesioniste..
Zakonisht e-mail-i vjen ne formatin HTML dhe duket sikur vjen ; p sh nga siti famoz Paypal
(verifikation@paypal.com), ku depozitohet nje shume e caktuar per pagesa te vogla.
Shikon siglen Paypal e sidomos link-un ;  ckick  here .-- ku mesazhi te fton " te rivesh te dhenat e rregjistrimt "  dhe e-mail-i te con te siti Paypal. 
S ka asgje per te lindur dyshimi.
Ne te vertete derguesi eshte fallsifikuar dhe mesazhi nje kurth i rregullt ne dem te atyre qe kane hapur llogari te Paypal ( si i nenshkruari )
Iluzioni sikur je ne sitin e vertete eshte i persosur, dhe kush nuk dyshon  dhuron te dhenat personale (perfshire password ), ku mund te te thajne llogarine.
I njejti mekanizem mund te perdoret dhe me sitin e bankes.
Menyra me e mire per tu hequr masken tentativave phishing eshte ajo qe te disaktivizosh HTML.
Me kete zbulon shpesh destinacionin e vertete te link-ut, por dhe eleminon "autenticitetin"  viziv te dhene nga grafika.

----------


## lars_peter

Ka dhe antiviruse, ne mos gaboje eshte edhe firefox i fundit qe te mbron nga te temerrshmet faqe phishing :O

----------


## brandon

Ja disa regllua te thjeshta            per te te mos u peshkuar ne Internet:
-Instalimi i nje firewall te mire( Ka dhe falas, p sh Zone Alarm, versioni plus, dhe pro me pagese; Sygate Personal Firewall, Panda, Kerio Personal Firewall e plot te tjere)
-Instalimi i nje antivirusi te mire , vazhdimisht i axhiornuar, dhe te perdoret te cdo skedar:
Ka dhe falas ; Antivir Personal Edition, Avast Home Edition, AVG-Free,(versioni 7,5 i vlefshem deri ne fund te ketij muaji, :,,,zvendesohet me AVG- 8)
-Te besh Back-up (kopjen). Gjithmone
-Te mos instalosh software me origjine te dyshimte
-Te mos perdoresh IE dhe Outlook Express. Te zvendesohen me produkte alternative( Opera, Mozilla, Firefox, ; Mozilla Thunderbird etj.
- Te disaktivizosh ; Aktive X, Javascript, Visual Basic Scripting. Te aktivizohen vetem kur behet axhornimi i sistemit dhe kur viziton nje sit me reputacion te paster.
-Te mos hapen bashkangjitjet e pa parashikuara, kusho te jete derguesi, pa u kontrolluar me nje antivirus.
-MOS U ZINI BESE link-eve qe ju vijne nga te panjohur dhe mund te hiqen si banka apo dyqane on line. Adressa te dixhitohet me dore me nje browser te sigurte, ose me "Preferiti " ; Cpoy..Paste.
-Te refuzohet posta ne formatin HTML dhe te mos u dergohet te tjereve. Te perdoret tekst i thjeshte.e
(je me i qete)
-Dokumentat ne Word : zakonisht fshehin te dhena personale dhe trasportojne virus, te perdoren sa me pak te jete e mundur.-
-Te mos i zihet bese mesazheve te alarmeve, te shtypit, kerkesave, "ndihmave" etj.
E di qe ketu ka eksperte te vertete informatike ,qe jane per tu admiruar                                                dhe mund te njohin me mijera menyra per te mos u peshkuar nga Interneti, por me aq sa kam lexuar te ky forum nuk kam vene re ndonje "katalog" sigurese, por vetem te kunderten.
Keto jane vetem disa teknika dicka me mire se asgjeja dhe ndoshta edhe ndihmese modeste per ke do te deshironte te "lundronte" pak si i qete.

----------


## alfonsmala

> Eshte e pabesueshme qe edhe sot e kesaj dite, kohe ne te cilet njerezit jane bere me te ndergjegjshem per sigurine e te dhenave personale ne internet, fenomeni i phishing eshte kaq i perhapur dhe funksionon me sukses. Ne forume te ndryshme gjen username dhe passwords per HI5, MySpace, Windows Live, Yahoo, Steam, Rapidshare etj., pa llogaritur kartat e kreditit te vjedhura ne menyra nga me banalet.
> Phishing jo vetem qe nuk po zhduket, por po lulezon... duket sikur perdoruesit sa vijne e behen me naive per te mos thene idiote ne raportet me menyren se si e menaxhojne informacionin personal. Te jete ky faji i shoqerive te ndryshme qe pretendojne se kane rritur sigurine e sherbimeve qe ofrojne apo i vete perdoruesve? Kete nuk di ta them... por ka shume mundesi qe te jete njeri nga ju viktima e ardhshme e nje phishing te suksesshem.
> 
> Keshtu qe ta kuptoni sa e thjeshte eshte te ndertosh faqe te tilla dhe te biesh per nje cast viktime e tyre, ndiqni me poshte demostrimet perkatese.
> 
> NUK ESHTE QELLIMI I KETIJ TEKSTI TE INSTRUKTOJE TE TJERET SI TE NDERTOJNE FAQE PHISHING, POR TE DEMOSTROJE SA E E THJESHTE ESHTE TE NDERTOHET NJE E TILLE DHE RENIA VIKTIME. DUKE E DITUR SI FUNKSIONOJNE GJERAT ESHTE GJITMONE ME E THJESHTE TE MBROHESH. NE FUND TE FUNDIT, SECILI KA TE DREJTEN E AKSESIT TE INFORMACIONIT. MENYRA SE SI PERDORET KY I FUNDIT ESHTE AJO QE BEN DIFERENCEN. JUVE JU DUHET TE DINI QE "PHISHING" ESHTE MASHTRIM, DHE SI PASOJE I DENUESHEM ME LIGJ.
> 
> (Njohuri minimale ne HTML do te ishin avantazh per pjesen qe vijon)
> 
> ...





te lutem ma thuj ku te shkruaj e-mailin tim qe te me vijne keto te dhena 

kete se gjej dot ku eshte
INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="Mail_To" VALUE="force.intruder@gmail.com">.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Plak ato qe kam shkruajtur jane pak a shume veteshpjeguese... mjafton fare pak pune per te kuptuar si funksionojne.

Eshte e pamundur dhe anti etike qe une te jap leksione phishing ketu per mendimin tim. Tema kishte qellim te mesonte si te mbroheshe, duke e ditur realisht si funksiononte.

----------


## EuroStar1

Thuaj uneeee se kush po mi vjedh parat ne banke ? Hmm tani qe e mesova nuk kan ca te me vjedhin, se ma kan boshatisur banken. Nejse mend per kur ta kem mbushur prap banken me $$$$

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Thuaj uneeee se kush po mi vjedh parat ne banke ? Hmm tani qe e mesova nuk kan ca te me vjedhin, se ma kan boshatisur banken. Nejse mend per kur ta kem mbushur prap banken me $$$$



O Eurostar... 

Kjo nuk quhet banke plako po leri denglat

----------


## EuroStar1

Ahahhaaa ajo duhet te jet banka jote, ja ku eshte e imja

----------


## EuroStar1

Harrova me te dhen adresen se ndoshta po i fut ndonje phishing

110-144 4 Avenue Southwest
Calgary, AB T2P 3N4, Canada

----------

